# 5DMK3 Final Cut Log and Transfer



## tasteofjace (Mar 30, 2012)

Has anyone figured out how to log and transfer footage using Final Cut??

I edited the camera.plist to add the MKIII like I had to do with my T3i... but I can't get final cut to recognize the files. Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thanks.


----------



## kennethparry (Mar 31, 2012)

I was wondering how that'd work too, and based on your post I guess it doesn't yet...

Until Canon issues an update to their EOS movie plugin for FCP, we're out of luck. However, there are ways of getting around the log and transfer window sometimes.

What are you converting your video to? Something in the ProRes family? If you have Toast, try using the video convert feature and just match your output settings to what you'd get from the Log and Transfer window. I've had great success with Toast when my studio gives me incomplete project directory structures.

The one disclaimer is that even though I can get perfect results with video formats, I'll sometimes have to re-render the audio in FCP...but I'd much rather have to re-render audio than video.

I'm also told you can use MPEG Streamclip to get similar results but I haven't tried it out yet.

Good luck!


----------



## samueljay (Mar 31, 2012)

Just download Quicktime Player 7, Open up your videos and press Command+E to export, and choose your settings


----------



## tasteofjace (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm just using Compressor for now. But I do enjoy the Log and Transfer options built into Final Cut. I will anxiously await an update.


----------



## peederj (Apr 1, 2012)

tasteofjace said:


> I'm just using Compressor for now. But I do enjoy the Log and Transfer options built into Final Cut. I will anxiously await an update.



Might be awhile. Fcp7 is archived software.


----------



## samueljay (Apr 1, 2012)

peederj said:


> tasteofjace said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just using Compressor for now. But I do enjoy the Log and Transfer options built into Final Cut. I will anxiously await an update.
> ...


Yeah good point... I don't think Apple will support FCP 7 for much longer if at all... FCP X on the other hand, should be able to edit 5D files natively, if not, I'm sure it will soon enough.

I prefer the Quicktime 7 method to Compressor as it's a lot quicker


----------



## tasteofjace (Apr 1, 2012)

samueljay said:


> peederj said:
> 
> 
> > tasteofjace said:
> ...



I like compressor because of the settings I can dial in. Then again, I've never used Quicktime to convert my footage to Apple Pro Res 422 either, so I'll have to give it a go. 

I also have Final Cut X but I'm not nearly as comfortable with it as I am FC7 yet.


----------



## samueljay (Apr 3, 2012)

tasteofjace said:


> samueljay said:
> 
> 
> > peederj said:
> ...


Hehe sorry, I should have explained that I work as an editor, and I know what Compressor is / does, and I wouldn't reccomend using Quicktime unless it did as good a job / better than Compressor 

Quicktime 7 (not X) is able to convert files just like Compressor except that it's much faster and efficient at doing so. See screenshot below for an example of how it works 

Compressor, especially dealing with batches just takes too damn long (even on a top of the line Mac Pro), when footage comes in from a shoot in the TB's, transcoding in Compressor would take days, and if I had to wait that long, I'd probably be out of a job 

And I know, tell me about it, I haven't got FCPX yet, our suites haven't been updated but I'm so used to 7. I plan to get X for my laptop and work on it personally before I incorporate it into my workflow, I went to a seminar hosted by Apple here in Australia though with a full demo, and it is a very powerful peice of software  Each has their pro's and cons


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 5, 2012)

tasteofjace said:


> I like compressor because of the settings I can dial in. Then again, I've never used Quicktime to convert my footage to Apple Pro Res 422 either, so I'll have to give it a go.
> 
> I also have Final Cut X but I'm not nearly as comfortable with it as I am FC7 yet.



I've been using FCP for over 10 years and I hated FCPX initially. But it's grown on me.. very easy to use, ridiculously fast, and not having to deal with transcoding and rendering makes it totally worth learning. It may take a minute to get used to, but once you do you'll save loads and loads of time (and hard drive space) in the future. 

I've edited at least 250 music videos in the last 8 months, and when I was using FCP7 I could do maybe 2-3/day but with FCPX I can easily do 8-10 in the same amount of time. You import your DSLR files, no transcoding, no waiting, no BS, you edit, you export, end of story.

Any editor that isn't learning this is going to put themselves at a serious disadvantage in the future, it's just not possible to keep up with FCP7 using 2.5GB of RAM and having to render/transcode everything. Looking back I feel like 1/2 the time I was using FCP7 was just waiting around on stuff to render and/or export.


----------

